# Need a new job....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Burnt out on my current job as a teacher. I have an Agricultural and Extension degree, but really have no idea what else I can do with it and make decent money.... Any suggestion.... Throw some stuff and see if it sticks, I would appreciate it.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Seed companies, anything revolving around commercial livestock, any of the counties should have ag extension offices with various jobs. He'll just put up a good 8-10 hog barns and do contracts. Me and my wife are planning on that when we move.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

FarmallH said:


> Burnt out on my current job as a teacher. I have an Agricultural and Extension degree, but really have no idea what else I can do with it and make decent money.... Any suggestion.... Throw some stuff and see if it sticks, I would appreciate it.


Might be a good fit for a Deere (I'm biased because because they sign my paycheck) product support person. You have what is essentially customer service experience and an ag background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL.... Grow weed ^^^^^


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Agriculture for sure - grow garlic - big bucks for that in the states.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

or drive truck for a living

i do very little work,get paid to stare out the window and make decent money doing it


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Not sure where you're located but mining pays very well.

Many positions are entry level. Plus... you'd get to bomb around in one of these!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would love to be driving one of them beasts all day


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

​​*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: eCommerce Marketing Specialist - Fort Collins, CO

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Graphic Designer - Watkinsville, GA

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: eCommerce Manager - Denver, CO

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Media Manager - Fairfax, VA

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Marketing Manager - Greensboro, NC

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Marketing Assistant - Seattle, WA

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Senior Photographer - Westborough, MA 

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: E-Commerce Product Manager - Gurnee, IL

Lots of work in the outdoor industry: These posts are routinely delivered to my inbox. Don't know where you call home, though, Farmall.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, I live in Wild Wonderful WV, but am willing to leave....... Not much left here in good jobs other than mines, which are dying.....


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

My high school ag teacher (that is also a good family friend) retired from teaching and went to work for an insurance agency doing crop damage assessment. He does very well at it from what i understand.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

You could look into working with DNR if you like the outdoors a lot


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Remember if you go the dnr or game warden route you just gave up opening day rights on everything!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

FarmallH said:


> Thank you, I live in Wild Wonderful WV, but am willing to leave....... Not much left here in good jobs other than mines, which are dying.....


http://www.readysc.org/haile/

Here's a new mine opening in South Carolina.

Smaller trucks though


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My Dad was an ag teacher and then went to Boeing as welder then to school again and then thought biology, astronimy and geology until his retirement.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Art Director - Springfield, MO

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Graphic & Web Design Manager - Libertyville, IL

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Social Media Manager - Springfield, MO

*Position/Subject:*​
Job or Freelance Opp.: Assistant Online Editor - New York


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just Googled "extension service jobs" and got a 227,000,000 results page, lots of different opportunities........use the same search and add a State name at the end and choose where you would like to go. The Ag industry is one of the top job prospects in the Country right now and reports claim there will be some 60,000 unfilled positions this year alone

Just a couple sites to explore.........

http://surechamp.com/2015/05/13/8-reasons-why-ag-careers-are-in-demand/​​http://www.agcareers.com/​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

$24 per hour (guaranteed 40 hrs with bid) + great insurance + retirement in Vegas. That's a union job flipping burgers. The hard part is getting enough seniority to sign a full time bid.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Move to CO and grow pot. I can't think of any crop that yields that kind of cash.


----------

